# How long before the hcg trigger injection out of your system?



## CB30 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, I have just done a hpt and it came out as positive! I'm absolutely over the moon but starting to worry it might not be accurate as I am only 12 days past EC - do you think I tested too soon, is there a chance this is not accurate, could it still be the hcg trigger shot in my system?? I'm not due for the blood test at my clinic until Wednesday. Sorry for all the questions!! By the way the trigger was 6500 iu. CB30 x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi

the HCG trigger takes 7 - 14 days to leave your system so it probably will be out of your system by now, the only way to tell for certain is to test again in a couple of days.

Cautious Congrats to you.

let me know what your bloods say

Roo x


----------



## CB30 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Roo, well I did another test first thing this morning and got a positive result (would be 14 and a half days after trigger) so looking hopeful! BT tomorrow so I'll let you know! Fingers crossed!

xx


----------

